
Record-Setting Ocean Warmth Continued in 2019 [pdf] - bristleworm
https://link.springer.com/content/pdf/10.1007/s00376-020-9283-7.pdf
======
bristleworm
Parent site:
[https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007%2Fs00376-020-9283-...](https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007%2Fs00376-020-9283-7)

